
Applied Agile: Theory and Practice - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2011/05/applied-agile-t.php
======
3am
When I stopped reading:

"The thing to remember here that separates Agile from everything else is that
Agile is inherently empirical in nature."

Agile would be great if it weren't for the 'Agilistas'. The one thing that
separates Agile from other software development processes is the unbounded
arrogance of most of the consultants.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Yup. Agile _is_ inherently empirical, but that doesn't mean that nothing else
is.

